# Chapter 4.2: The Jesnew takes the cake



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I had to cut my post in two sections.  The previous portion of the chapter is here http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202389601 View it first.  

The final layer of gelcoat on the hull took about 4-5 days of solid sanding, but it had to be spread out over about 3 weeks.  After creating a nice smooth surface that was spot free, my bud took the buffer to it.   I will never forget returning home from a business trip, and coming around the back of the house only to see this strange figure.  What was it?  Who was it?  Where did it come from?  What does it want?  These were all reasonable questions I asked myself.  After a moment or two, consisting of long stares, I figured out that it was my buddy beneath all this brown mud.  He was applying the rubbing compound to the hull with the big air grinder and a buffing pad.  It was throwing the compound everywhere.  I told him, “Go clean-up in the mud hole behind the house (because it was cleaner than he was), and let’s get something to eat.”  He did.  

We finished polishing and waxing the hull that day.  Isn’t she beautiful?


















































Just when you think the hard stuff is out of the way, we have the deck to contend with.   I had gone this far and I wasn’t going to cut corners now, I wanted a nice finish look to the entire boat.  We sanded to 600 around the hinges and all the edges of the deck and lids using the same methods described above (and all the detailed complaining too).  Three-quarter inch tape was laid down as a boarder around the inner and outer edges of the lids, hinges, and deck.  The cock pit was also sanded to 600 and taped off.  I would guess that we had about 6-8 hours in tape and trim (sorry, but I accidentally deleted the tape pictures off my camera).  We sprayed the cockpit first and webbed it, then lifted the tape up just in time.  It turned out really nice.  It has gutters along the side that will channel water to the sides and then to the back.  I won’t have to stand in a puddle of water unless I am sinking.  Then we let it dry for a bit and moved over to the deck.     



Wait for the pictures…..they are coming.



In the meantime, we installed the livewell pump, bilge pump.  We installed all the thru-hull fittings for the plumbing of the bilge and livewell and we plumbed the system.  We incorporated a recirculation system for the livewell.  At the same time, the livewell will be open to the outside water, thus allowing a constant free-flow of water in and out of the livewell.  This is a cool feature because it allows me maintain about 3 gallons (about 7 inches) of water in the livewell without carrying the extra weight.  Another perk is if I have shrimp in the livewell, I won’t need to run the pump to keep them alive.  The livewell is 28” X 16” and has a spray nozzle to oxygenate the water (plenty of room for a few fish).  It holds about 14 gallons of water until it reaches the overflow port.  

We prepped the boat for the deck to be painted and painted the deck, then we webbed it, then we ran around the boat peeling off tape and picking out little bugs.  After the deck dried, we hand polished the smooth lines that were under the tape.  We polished the edges of the cockpit, the outer border of the deck, and the hatches and lids.  I grew quite fond of the smell of the polish.  


The holes for the latches on the lids were cut out.  Then the latches were installed and screwed and bonded in place.  The latches were adjusted so there wasn’t any slop, but there wasn’t any rubbing either.  Weather stripping was added to the front hatch and was tested with a direct blast from the hose.  Dry as a bone.  The hinges were screwed down and bonded in place.  I added Rod Savers to the cockpit to secure my rods to the side and keep them protected and out of the way.  A T’sG jackplate was added to the transom.  All wiring is plumbed through electrical conduit that is bonded underneath the deck and goes into a switch panel, complete with fuses, and was constructed from scratch and located under the front hatch.  I added red LED cockpit and for/aft hatch lights.  I mounted stainless nav. lights and a 20 LED white anchor light (which lights up my entire garage).  There are switches for the bilge/livewell and a power switch that goes to the jackplate switch.  I went out of house and had the rails custom welded to fit the boat and to give me a place to attach my oar mounts for the person in front and back. The oar mounts are being designed and made as we speak.  The rails definitely completed the boat. If I am not fishing in the NMZ, I have a Yamaha 15 that goes on the back and get her on plane.

I am very pleased with the boat…more like tickled….ecstatic sounds better.  As most of you know, when you put countless time and dollars into something, it becomes special.  Every time I walk into the garage and see her, I smile.  I am compelled to thank my buddy, Dale, for all his work and knowledge.  I would have been able to do it without him.  East Cape Canoe helped me with hardware and gave me some insight, thanks Kevin and Marc.   I went to Indian River Fabrication for my rails, and will go back for my platform.  Now that I am not working on her anymore, it is time to get out and reap the benefits.   

I am looking at adding a small platform in the back soon.  I also have a flush mount cleat that needs to be put somewhere.  Small potatoes…

Aft:


































































































Cockpit view:










































Inside the front hatch:


































Outside the boat:


























































Ready to go fishing:


























































One 26 years old gheenoe that has been lying on the side of someone’s house:
Free
Time to build a dream:
Over a thousand hours
Cost:
Several thousand
Cases of beer:
Lost count
The indescribable feeling inside when I look at the finish product
Priceless

I hope everyone has enjoyed riding along on my journey.  Thanks for all you comments and support.  I will try to answer any question I can.  I have learned several things on this trip.  One that stands out is, “In the fiberglass/wood world, if you can imagine it, it can be built.”  Good luck on your journey.  

Sincerely,
Jes


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Outstanding! Cant wait to hear how it floats, rides in a chop and how fast you can go with it. I think that is one of the best I have seen so far. Love the rails! Great work!! [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm Speechless! Very nice, congratulations on a really super job.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]  Outstanding!  Cant wait to hear how it floats, rides in a chop and how fast you can go with it.  I think that is one of the best I have seen so far.  Love the rails!  Great work!! [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]



It will run 24mph with one person + gear and 20.5 with two. It floats skinny about 5 inches and runs through a chop no problem. Thanks.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

out-f'in-standing!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle83 (May 24, 2007)

Simply awesome.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW simple WOW!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice job, i wish i knew how to do that work


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't know what to say...I think I need a moment to myself....

WOW!!!


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

WOW, awesome work!!!

Im curious as to what that plate on the bottom of the jack plate was added for?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Too purdy to take fishing.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow. Looks great. 

[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Very Very Very cool!!! congrats


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> WOW, awesome work!!!
> 
> Im curious as to what that plate on the bottom of the jack plate was added for?


The plate is to help with backwash in reverse. Most larger boats don't need it, but small vessels need something to help keep the stern from digging down while in reverse. A drier ride is always welcome. 

Everyone, 

Thanks for the comments. I am glad to see that you are half as impressed as I am. I am headed down to ECC tomorrow morning to show it off to the guys.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Mate, that is absolutely, bloody fantastic.  You are a craftsmen by the look of that boat and very fastidious.  You should be, and no doubt you are, extremely proud of what you have achieved.  Great job.

Mick.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

That's a beauty!!!! Love the color.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Top notch!!!!!!!

Now sell it to me and start another ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

> Top notch!!!!!!!
> 
> Now sell it to me and start another ;D



[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

We can't all be like you. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

uhm... uh. .h..um. . ...uh .... 

*WOW*


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

To All, I got to see and touch this boat yesterday in Orlando! These pics are beautiful but do not do this boat justice! It is a real work of art. Terrific planning and execution to a unique and functional end result. Meeting Jes was great too!, Best Fishes, Mike


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

congrats on your fine work. looks outstanding.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments. I will take some night shots with her all illuminated, and when she has her numbers and name tag on. Stay tuned...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

[smiley=z-respect.gif]

To be honest, I never really liked Gheenoes. But, this is the nicest Gheenoe I have ever seen! I feel like taking my friends from him and doing it up! But he uses his for duck hunting. Great looking boat, and craftsmanship! I wish I had half the determination to finish a project that you have!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> That's a beauty!!!!  Love the color.


Thanks.  I like the color as well.  

Everyone else, 

Thanks for chimming in.  I took her out and took some video and some still-shots.  I will be posting them in a couple days.  Stay tuned...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw this boat over at TomC's house last weekend. Its even more amazing in person. 

Good meeting you!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I saw this boat over at TomC's house last weekend. Its even more amazing in person.
> 
> Good meeting you!


x2

On a scale of 10 I'll give it a 20 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Tom and Tom. It was nice to see you guys. I have added the action pictures and am still working on the video. Check it out.  

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1204540821


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

absolutely amazing, fantastic creativity and craftsmanship. Congratulations, I bet the fish will be begging to get on board that thing.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

you are the man, nice ride, go get em!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Since this is the only forum that I can't edit my threads after a short period of time, I will have to reply to add a link to the next part. Just trying to keep everything flowing with no interuptions. 

Here is the link to the action shots

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1204326162


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

There are a hand full of true craftsmen on this site. Few have really done something trully diffrent with a gheenoe. There are many tastes and prefrences on here too.

You have redone a gheenoe that puts you easily in the top 20 EVER garage mods. and the best one ive seen in about 3 years.

Enjoy her!

AC


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks AC. Hope to see you out on the water one day so we can offically shake hands and say, "I know that guy."


----------

